# Levesque Mexico Trip comments?



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

has anyone done the paddling trip to Mexico with Anna Levesque. Just wondering if it's a good one. I'm looking at the week of rivers with her and andrew in January.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Do it! That trip is really fantastic, and they are super people. And oh, the food, lodging, and support was great too. I know several other gals that have been down there with them, and they would also highly recommend it. 

Wow, I've been craving the Rio Tomata ever since...have fun!!


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Holley,

My boyfriend and I are getting hooked up with a week in Jackson Hole in Jaunuary, so the mexico trip will have to be put off until next year. I really would like to go, I paddled with Anna on the Ark once and it was a blast.

Have a good fall!!


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*Learn to BOOF!!*

This is a great trip!! 

I went on the male/female Mexico week of rivers trip last year. Both Anna and Andrew are awesome! 

Pay attention because Andrew will give you great tips on boofing early on in the trip that you can practice. You will need a great boof to get over the sticky (factor 7) holes on the last day of the Rio Tomata! Also I learned a lot from him regarding boat angles and current that he offered throughout the trip. Anna gives encouragement and tips in playboating that was present on the river runs. On top of the fun whitewater, you will be given an inside view to the cultural aspect of Mexico. 

Two thumbs up for this trip!!


----------

